# Probleme beim booten

## TheDodger

Ich habe in 'klitzekleines' Problem mit meinem gentoo.

Ich nutze z.Z. die V1.4 als Testinstallation.

Ich schildere ersteinmal meine Konfiguration:

/dev/hda komplett für SuSE8.0 / W2k verbraucht

/dev/hdc komplett für gentoo

Die Installation lief super durch und ich hatte auch keinerlei Probleme. Das einzige, was ich an abweichung habe ist die nutzung von lilo, statt grub ...

Ich habe mir einen Kernel gebacken, der im Moment keinerlei Module besitzt, sondern alles fest einkompiliert hat.

Allerdings bekomme ich beim booten des gentoo Kernels folgende Fehlermeldung:

Warning: unable to open an initial console.

Kernel panic: No init found. Try passing init= option to kernel

und nu?

Keine Ahnung, wie ich das abstellen kann!

init liegt korrekt unter /sbin und die inittab ist eigentlcih auch so richtig ...

Ich hab keinen Plan, wie ich jetzt mein gentoo zum booten bekommen soll und ich will doch eigentlich wech von der SuSE.

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!

----------

## TheDodger

 *TheDodger wrote:*   

> Ich habe in 'klitzekleines' Problem mit meinem gentoo.

 

STOP! Kommando zurück ...

Man sollte (wenn man schon lilo nutzt) auch die richtig root Partition eintragen!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Manchmal hab ich aber auch ein Brett vorm Kopf!  :Sad: 

----------

